# Do Lighter Couloured Shingles Last Longer?



## elsmootho (Aug 11, 2010)

Does choosing a lighter coloured shingle make the roof last longer? I say this because i wonder if lighter colours reflect off heat better, or do darker shingles get hotter and don't last as long? Or is it insignificant? 
Thanks & Best Regards.. 
..s


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

Technically lighter should last longer, But it is insignificant.


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

On structures with attics and proper ventilation, light and dark shingles should last about the same amount of time. Without proper ventilation, it is possible that the darker shingles might have a shorter life as a result of their tendency to reach higher temperatures due to increased absorption of solar energy.


----------



## altarose (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, lighter shingles do last longer. When comparing black to white it can be several years. I have lived in the same small town fo 53 years and have worked on houses in several of the new subdivisions. Years later it is always the very dark shingles being replaces first. Also when they used to use staples, they were replaced years before our hand nailed roofs. You can do your own test, just take a black and white shingle and put in the direct sun and feel the difference.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

No there is no difference ..ventilation and proper deck preparation are the key to a longer lasting shingle along with type of shingle and amount of ashpalt versus fiberglass and laminations thereof....


----------

